# Looking for Feedback on First Display Enclosure



## dorvaan (Nov 16, 2011)

This is the first enclosure I've ever built for the sole purpose of displaying.

Will be used for a 5" A. metallica.  Thoughts?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 16, 2011)

looks pretty awesome...congrats..


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 17, 2011)

Really nice enclosure.. I like the moss =]


----------



## DaveM (Nov 21, 2011)

Great! Your metallica will look so nice against that green moss!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Nov 21, 2011)

looks good... How thick is the acrylic?


----------



## dorvaan (Nov 22, 2011)

gmrpnk21 said:


> looks good... How thick is the acrylic?


1/8"

Sadly, my girl is spending ALL of her time on the glass and has spent no time on the structure.


----------



## junosama (Nov 25, 2011)

My suggestion would be less moss, more wood or maybe one large piece of wood. Also make sure it's very stable. Use a glue gun to secure pieces to the glass. If she senses it is not stable she may not climb it.


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the set up. I am planning on buying one of those vertical tank conversion kits because buying the plexiglass and all is pretty pricey,


----------



## BugGuy (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool setup!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 19, 2011)

dorvaan said:


> Sadly, my girl is spending ALL of her time on the glass and has spent no time on the structure.


Think of the structure as visual background, not necessarily something she has to be on.  I'm sure she'll be on it at some point.


----------

